# Proper work truck



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

The bed on one of our pick up truck is starting to sag permanently. This chevy 1500 is carrying 8 pump jacks, 4 scaffolds, 5 ladders, and multiple accessories. 

Im not a truck expert but we need to replace this truck with another one that has better load capacity. How are the f-150s? Or chevy 2500? I was thinking about using a cargo van or box truck. Ive seen people use open trailers too. Any ideas and suggestions would be great.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Im not a truck expert but we need to replace this truck with another one that has better load capacity


If truck works why replace.. Look at upgrading it's suspension and it's cost to newer/new truck.. Heavy duty springs maybe? dont really know not a truck guy either..


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It cost me less than $100 to add beefier springs to a big box truck.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I run my 2500HD with 10 ply tires most of the time and handles most of the weight i put in it fine with the exception of a lot of lumber or the sander and my plan is to install air bags to cure that. My 1500 handles small loads ok but more than 2k lbs and it sags and loses a lot of power pulling itself around.

For you i would try to figure out how much weight you are really carrying on a daily basis, how is the power, how is the gas mileage and how is the ride? From there shop around for a truck that will handle the weight better, still ride good, have decent power and try for good gas mileage. A lot of opinions on here of what to own. Best to shop around and drive them.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Willie T said:


> It cost me less than $100 to add beefier springs to a big box truck.


My 1 ton cutaway is rated at 10,000 GVWR. Lat time I weighed, it was closer to 13,000. The height of the rear bumper doesn't change more than 1/2" between empty and fully loaded. Sagging isn't a problem. Getting that overweight sucker to stop in a herry is another issue entirely.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

1/2 tons are not the best for hauling heavy tools. It's more than just a spring.

I drive a 1 ton Ford cube van. You can step right up and walk inside. With a translucent roof and lights it's sweet. 

I can't imagine ever crawling in a van again. 

The bonus is it doubles as a giant billboard.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm surprised you haven't been blowing bearings and seals. That is too much wieght on a daily basis for a 1/2 ton. Especially if it is an older one.

Get a 3/4 or 1 ton and be done with it.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a issue kind of like that my u-joints were going out like every 10k miles. Come to find out I had a hairline crack all the way through my leaf springs. It was putting my truck at a odd twist and was causing u-joints to blow all the time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> 1/2 tons are not the best for hauling heavy tools. It's more than just a spring.
> 
> I drive a 1 ton Ford cube van. You can step right up and walk inside. With a translucent roof and lights it's sweet.
> 
> ...


I use to drive a 16 foot cube van...it didn't have the translucent top, if it did I would probably be driving it now.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

There are other issues here besides springs and tires.
Jay, I'm sure that is not all you load into the truck at times. A 1500/150 series PU has a load capacity of 1/2 ton. That means the brakes are not designed to exceed that load for any extended time or really at all. The rear axel bearings are semi float type and that style is really not designed for larger loads.
If you could post a side shot of your truck, it would probably help. One thing that I have run into again and again has been overloaded vehicles driven by guys who simply don't understand what they need. And that is not a criticism of them, rather one of the salesman who does not properly inform them.
One of the other important issues is the vehicles' dynamics. A control issue when near, at or beyond loading limits.
Sounds like you need a min of a 2500/250 series. They make them with single rear wheels while still giving a full float bearing option. 
Hope that helps in your decision making process.

Phil


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> 1/2 tons are not the best for hauling heavy tools. It's more than just a spring.
> 
> I drive a 1 ton Ford cube van. You can step right up and walk inside. With a translucent roof and lights it's sweet.
> 
> ...


Another bonus is that stepping up into and out of it develops a cute butt and shapely legs - so says my wife.:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The 1/2 tons work great for work trucks but only to a certain degree.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I destroyed the suspension on a dodge 1500 just from hauling lumber- got a f250 power stroke and I love it! I'll never go back to half tons.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Lots of soccer moms drive 1/2 tons these days


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You need to pay more attention to the vehicles specs. My mate has a f150 with a 3000+lb payload capacity but my f150 is only about 900lb payload capacity. Just because it a half ton it done mean it can only carry half ton. Far from it infact. He has had over 5000lb in his bed and it handled it fine. It's the gvwr and gvw that defines your payload not the size of the truck. There are f250's with lower payload capacities than some f150s. It all depends on what you order the truck with. Every option you add losses you payload if I didn't get 4x4 I would have an extra 600lb capacity in my model alone.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

BC, 
I think you are a little misinformed about vehicle capacities.
For instance the Lariat 150 has a total payload capacity of 1870. That includes the driver, passenger, fuel and any other accessory you may add to the truck. Average guy=200# average gal= 145# Gallon of gas 6.1#.

So, you and a helper plus 21 gallons of fuel = 528#
Roofrack = 150#
That is 678#, your cargo payload max is now 1192# Add some tools and that is now about 1000# A half ton. Why do you think they call it a 1/2 ton vehicle?

Rolling weight and suspended weight are two different things as well.

You can go on to Ford's website www.ford.com and build your own. No mater which way you build it you will never get to 2000#, let alone 3000# or 5000#
If your buddy has a 150 series, he is seriously overloading it and if he were to get into an accident chances are the good hands would drop him like a hot potato for misuse of vehicle.

Phil


BTW, I was a master Automotive Tech for 16 yrs. so I have just a little experience in the field.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Philthegreek said:


> BC,
> I think you are a little misinformed about vehicle capacities.
> For instance the Lariat 150 has a total payload capacity of 1870. That includes the driver, passenger, fuel and any other accessory you may add to the truck. Average guy=200# average gal= 145# Gallon of gas 6.1#.
> 
> ...


Guess my door stickers and his are telling lies then! I know the capacities of the truck I own and I know the capacities of most of the ford trucks of my head. I look each year into changing mine but they ain't changed much in 3 years. 
























By the way the above load ratings are based on the VIN number of the vehicle based on options fitted at the factory. They are not some made up figure they decide to stick on. As you can see mine is much lower payload capacity but they again mine couldn't be any more loaded and I don't have the HDPP either which some people get on their f150s. 


Seems you need to go back to auto tech school lol

F150
Regular Cab 4x2	145"	3.5L EcoBoost® V6	8200 gvwr 3100lbs payload

F350
F-350 SRW 4x4	6.2 v8
9900gvwr 3030lbs payload 


Direct from fords PDF on the 2012's

http://assets.forddirect.fordvehicl...eDoc_8801F25B-7832-2B6B-A23A-D739A23AD739.pdf




People think that having a bigger truck means bigger capacities. This ain't always the case. It's all in the details.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Guess my door stickers and his are telling lies then! I know the capacities of the truck I own and I know the capacities of most of the ford trucks of my head. I look each year into changing mine but they ain't changed much in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me sir, but you stated that HIS truck was a 150, kindly recheck your post


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You need to pay more attention to the vehicles specs. My mate has a f150 with a 3000+lb payload capacity but my f150 is only about 900lb payload capacity. Just because it a half ton it done mean it can only carry half ton. Far from it infact. He has had over 5000lb in his bed and it handled it fine. It's the gvwr and gvw that defines your payload not the size of the truck. There are f250's with lower payload capacities than some f150s. It all depends on what you order the truck with. Every option you add losses you payload if I didn't get 4x4 I would have an extra 600lb capacity in my model alone.


SEE right there you stated your mate has a 150 with 3000lbs cargo capacity. What I said still stands based on what you stated here.

If you had said a 350 series I would not have made the comments I did. 
A 350 series can go far beyond 3000. My truck is a 350 superduty cutaway and my GVW is 13000lbs.

Phil


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Philthegreek said:


> Excuse me sir, but you stated that HIS truck was a 150, kindly recheck your post


Where did I say his truck was not a f150! It clearly says it is. So are you going to admit your wrong about the payloads? I gave you proof they make f150's with them payloads and you supply nothing!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here you go I will make this easy

http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/payload/

http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/payload/


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Here the window sticker for BCC's friend's F250.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Well,
Apparently I eat some crow.
Ford's Listings are as you state and I can't figure how they come to those capacities. If you put that much load on the same basic suspension that has a 900lb rating, something not so fun will happen. 
Something other than 10ply tires is different there.

Also, there was no need to get nasty about it. My post certainly was not.
If I find I'm wrong I will admit it rather freely.:surrender:

Phil


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

txgencon said:


> Here the window sticker for BCC's friend's F250.


So the Monroni label says F250...................... That is not a 150 although if you build it on the ford site it says it is a 150. That is misleading. 

Phil


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Philthegreek said:


> Well,
> Apparently I eat some crow.
> Ford's Listings are as you state and I can't figure how they come to those capacities. If you put that much load on the same basic suspension that has a 900lb rating, something not so fun will happen.
> Something other than 10ply tires is different there.
> ...


just tell him you have Festools and love makita and he's harmless:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have festools and love makitas...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

big box or tool store?:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

txgencon said:


> Here the window sticker for BCC's friend's F250.


My friend don't have a f250. Why are you guys saying he has a f150? No where in any of my posts have I said that. Ignore all the references of pics, and payload figures as they are just comparisons. The f150 payload quotes, f250 payload sticker and the f350 payload quotes are all comparisons. My friends truck is a f150 with over 3000lb payload mine is 900lb. Fords figures will show this as true. 

Sorry if I'm sound like a d**k just that I have had this argument with people and their trucks payloads so many times. The guys with the 3/4 tons and 1 tons always going on about f150s being no good yet most of them drive around in bigger trucks with less payload. Also my friends didn't have a 5000lb rating he has loaded it to that. I have had 2500lb in mine with a payload of 900lb.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

easy..easy ok your right


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The problem here is that Fords suck not how much this and that they can or cant do..


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> My friend don't have a f150.... My friends truck is a f150 with over 3000lb payload mine is 900lb.


What are you smoking?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing::clap: this is the best place ever:thumbup:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

The window sticker says F250.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

txgencon said:


> What are you smoking?


Lol I see I spelled that wrong and changed it straight after. You must have quoted as soon as I posted it. Makes me sound like a odd ball


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

txgencon said:


> The window sticker says F250.


My friend don't have a f250 he has a f150. Where are you pulling this sticker from? I didn't even post any pics, details or vins to his truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here you go

Direct links to payloads


http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/payload/


http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/payload/


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> My friend don't have a f250 he has a f150. Where are you pulling this sticker from? I didn't even post any pics, details or vins to his truck.


Post #17 pic at bottom


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The problem here is that Fords suck not how much this and that they can or cant do..


:whistling:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

txgencon said:


> Post #17 pic at bottom


That's not his. That's a f250 payload as comparison.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

load up the truck (go c/k the weight) truck scale?, then you will know the size needed.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> big box or tool store?:blink:


:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

here is a photo of the truck. if you look at where the red line is pointing, the bed is permanently bent/sagged into the driver/passenger seating area. what can i do to fix this? this truck is suppose to hold half ton or 1500 lbs. all the tools combined + 2 people in the truck equates to roughly 1300-1400. The tools are racked on the truck almost 70% of the time.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Jay, I would say it is possible for the bed mounts to deform, but a pinch in the location that you point out is more likely a bent frame. It doesn't take much. 
Apparently I am wrong about NEW ford trucks and can't figure how they come by their new loading limits, but as far as older ones, I stand behind what I said before.
A 1/2 ton truck is designed for 1000#. If you overload it, some not so nice things will happen. Maybe you were on a road with a good allioop dip in it when the truck was really loaded and you tweaked the frame or bed mounts when the suspension bottomed out.
Try loading the truck and then putting a 20ton bottle jack at the mid point on both frame rails. jack up until the wheels are off the ground and let it sit for the weekend. That might be all it takes.

Phil


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

That to me looks like a 1/2 ton truck was used for something it wasn't designed for.

I'm thinking you've bent the frame. If so...it has one trip left to the scrap yard.


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris Johnson said:


> That to me looks like a 1/2 ton truck was used for something it wasn't designed for.
> 
> I'm thinking you've bent the frame. If so...it has one trip left to the scrap yard.


Careful there Chris, someone might tell ya different :no:

BTW, nice ink! :thumbup:

Phil


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

is that a 8ft bed? dont forget that these beds have even lower pay load ratings than a smaller bed. its pretty common to see 8ft beds with this issue when they have been over loaded. you have a lot more stress on the frame because of its length. Plus it aint a Ford lol. the Ford frames are very strong on the 2009+ trucks though.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> :whistling:


Chevy's are frickn GAY!

I feel like I'm in high school again. Lol


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Just thought I wood (pun intended) post a pic of a proper work vehicle.:laughing:

Phil


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Philthegreek said:


> Just thought I wood (pun intended) post a pic of a proper work vehicle.:laughing:
> 
> Phil


Having a name like that you would think the guy would have made his frame system a little nicer lol he should be called "1 ghetto carpenter"


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Sometimes it also isn't a matter of total load, but load placement. One can put a lot of weight to the front of the box, hoping that the front suspension will help carry it. Too much weight, too much dynamic shock, or too many cycles can cause the frame to distort.

A frame shop or well equiped auto body shop with straightening equipment may be able to take the bend out easily. 
In this case of the _sway backed frame_, I'm not so sure that overload springs would have saved the day. 

willy


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Send the customer the bill. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Willy is said:


> Sometimes it also isn't a matter of total load, but load placement. One can put a lot of weight to the front of the box, hoping that the front suspension will help carry it. Too much weight, too much dynamic shock, or too many cycles can cause the frame to distort.
> 
> A frame shop or well equiped auto body shop with straightening equipment may be able to take the bend out easily.
> In this case of the sway backed frame, I'm not so sure that overload springs would have saved the day.
> ...


Putting the weight further forward is worse for your frame and front end. The truck already has the bulk of its weight over the front wheels. You want your load as close to over the rear wheels as possible. The further forward you put that load the more stress is put on the frame behind the cab and the above issue happens. These truck racks make the issue even worse. More weight is moved over the front of the truck yet the weight is placed behind the cab which flexes the frame even more. Some racks allow you to move that weight forward to the front suspension to stop this issue by the way of front supports but it's rare I see these fitted.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

BCC; I wasn't recommending it, I was explaining what people often do and the reasoning behind it.

I've seen em bent in each direction. I just wanted to suggest that it isn't *ONLY* the total weight, but weight placement that can also affect frame bending. 

willy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Willy is said:


> BCC; I wasn't recommending it, I was explaining what people often do and the reasoning behind it.
> 
> I've seen em bent in each direction. I just wanted to suggest that it isn't *ONLY* the total weight, but weight placement that can also affect frame bending.
> 
> willy


:thumbsup:


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Having a name like that you would think the guy would have made his frame system a little nicer lol he should be called "1 ghetto carpenter"


I forgot to add that it is held together with 2 1/2 drywall screws.

Phil


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Philthegreek said:


> I forgot to add that it is held together with 2 1/2 drywall screws.
> 
> Phil


I wouldn't want to be next to him on a corner if that angle iron gave out. Would end up with a few ladders wedged into the side of ya vehicle.


----------



## carpenter1075 (Aug 22, 2008)

Look into getting the Timbrens they are rubber bushings that go between the frame and axle I have them on my half ton front and rear for the plow and spreader and i can load 2800 lbs of salt bags in her and it doesnt sag a bit


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Philthegreek said:


> Just thought I wood (pun intended) post a pic of a proper work vehicle.:laughing:
> 
> Phil


That would be a great set up with some drawers on bottom, and if the rack was the same size as the bed


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Philthegreek said:


> Just thought I wood (pun intended) post a pic of a proper work vehicle.:laughing:
> 
> Phil


I like it! Especially the sign. Its great:clap::clap:


----------



## Philthegreek (Jul 9, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldn't want to be next to him on a corner if that angle iron gave out. Would end up with a few ladders wedged into the side of ya vehicle.


What angle iron, that diagonal thing is a taught strap.:blink:

Phil


----------

